# Does anyone raise livestock???



## SouthernEssence (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a lil chicken farm here in Youngsville, NC.  I have 1 rooster and 23 hens, 5 different breeds.

Here's some pictures of chickens and eggs:


























And here's me...the chicken farmer:


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 11, 2007)

Those look like happy watermelon eating chickens!


----------



## SouthernEssence (Oct 11, 2007)

They ADORE watermelon.  It's their favorite treat.


----------



## Bret (Oct 11, 2007)

I love chickens! Nothing like farm fresh eggs. I boarded one of my horses at a place that had chickens. She had mostly Aracanas (the ones that have the blue-green eggs). One kept getting out and was frequently in my horse's stall. Good thing my mare didn't mind  

Now we have 6.7 acres, two horses, but can't have chickens. The only place is by the barn, and that's heavily wooded. We have too many fox, hawks and other predators. (Well, that, and hubby says no!  :roll:   )

They're great garbage disposals though. My mom and I would sometimes stop at McDonalds before we went, then throw them the left over fries. I helped the barn owner dig a butterfly garden, and they went nuts over the grass/dirt clumps. They're so fun to watch.


----------



## SouthernEssence (Oct 11, 2007)

I have 5 Easter Eggers which are Aruacana "mutts" but they still lay blue eggs.  You can kinda see the blue ones in the top picture.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 11, 2007)

Um.....WOW you don't look like a farmer!  

I have 2 children, do they count as livestock?    :twisted:


----------



## SouthernEssence (Oct 11, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> Um.....WOW you don't look like a farmer!
> 
> I have 2 children, do they count as livestock?    :twisted:



Children?  Let's see, you feed them, house them, clean up after all their mess...yup livestock!    

Ok here's a picture that shows my true farmer side.  This is me and Bertha, she's my buddy:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 11, 2007)

Ok that is a little more Farmer-ish 

Cute chicken!


----------



## Bret (Oct 11, 2007)

SouthernEssence said:
			
		

> I have 5 Easter Eggers which are Aruacana "mutts" but they still lay blue eggs.  You can kinda see the blue ones in the top picture.



I saw  Great, now I want eggs. The store bought just don't cut it, and I don't know anyone near me who has 'em. I'll have to ask my buddy at the feed store next time I go...


----------



## black squirrel (Oct 11, 2007)

That is a wonderful chicken yard.  My mom has chickens, I think 42, and they all have names!  Pet chickens are great. Her summer pullets have started laying and she has two that lay chocolate brown eggs that are just barely two inches long.  I though she had made them in a chocolate mold!  It is so nice not having to buy eggs, especially organic ones.


----------



## paupau (Oct 12, 2007)

I had a chicken named bertha as well. I love chickens. No farm, strickly city. I kept them in my bedroom. What were my parents thinking.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 12, 2007)

Ok let me just tell you my thoughts on chickens and roosters.  THEY SCARE THE CRAP OUT OF ME!!!

My grandma used to live next to a guy that had chickens, and the "Head Rooster" didn't like me for some reason, he used to chase me everytime I came outside!  So I don't feel bad for eating them  :twisted:


----------

